# Màu của đèn ảnh hưởng thế nào tới giấc ngủ?



## gomsubaokhanh (2/3/22)

Việc thiếu ngủ, ngủ không sâu giấc ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe, khiến tinh thần dễ bực bội và mệt mỏi. Nếu đang gặp phải tình trạng này, hãy xem xét thay đổi một chút nguồn sáng trong nhà để cải thiện chất lượng giấc ngủ nhé. Bài viết sẽ cho bạn biết chọn đèn màu gì dễ ngủ và có giấc ngủ sâu nhất.

Ánh sáng ảnh hưởng như thế nào tới giấc ngủ?

Các chu kỳ ngủ – thức tự nhiên của cơ thể được kiểm soát phần lớn bởi một loại hormone gọi là melatonin. Các cơ quan thụ cảm ánh sáng chuyên biệt trong mắt của bạn gửi thông tin trở lại não và ảnh hưởng đến việc sản xuất melatonin.

Nghiên cứu khoa học đã chỉ ra rằng, những thụ thể này nhạy cảm nhất với ánh sáng có bước sóng khoảng 450 đến 480 nanomet. Ánh sáng này mang màu xanh lam.

Cũng theo đó, các gam màu nóng được chứng minh giúp con người đi vào giấc ngủ nhanh hơn so với những gam màu lạnh.




Chọn đèn màu gì dễ ngủ nhất?

Mỗi loại ánh sáng lại có ảnh hưởng khác nhau đến hệ thống cảm xúc của con người. Võng mạc của chúng ta cấu thành từ rất nhiều tế bào cảm quang đặc biệt được gọi là iRGC. Chúng nhạy cảm với các bước sóng và màu sắc khác nhau và gửi tín hiệu đến bộ não của bạn.

Theo một nghiên cứu tại đại học bang Ohio, có vẻ như chức năng này sẽ nhạy nhất với ánh sáng màu xanh lam, xanh lục. Khi nhận được nguồn sáng có màu này, chúng sẽ ra tín hiệu cho não thấy đang là ban ngày. Vì thế, điều này không hề tốt nếu bạn dùng làm đèn ngủ vào ban đêm.

Ngoài ra, hai màu sắc này cũng được chứng minh rằng không tốt cho thị giác nếu dùng lâu. Do đó cẩn trọng khi dùng chúng cho các hoạt động riêng trong thời gian dài nhé.

Ánh sáng màu đỏ và tím là hai sắc màu đem đến không gian lãng mạn xen lẫn bí ẩn, thu hút. Dù hai màu này có vòng quang phổ ấm, tuy nhiên về mặt sức khỏe, đèn ngủ có màu sắc này sẽ ảnh hưởng không tốt đến tinh thần, khiến bạn mỏi mệt vào ngày hôm sau.

Thực tế, phòng ngủ tối hoàn toàn mới là điều kiện lý tưởng nhất cho mọi giấc ngủ. Nhưng nếu có thói quen dùng đèn ngủ, đèn màu gì dễ ngủ nhất? Câu trả lời chính là màu vàng hoặc vàng cam nhẹ. Đây là hai màu phù hợp và ít nhạy cảm với mắt nhất.

Ánh sáng vàng là ánh sáng gần với màu sắc của ánh sáng mặt trời. Chúng đem lại cảm giác tự nhiên, ấm áp. Tất nhiên khi dùng làm đèn ngủ, bạn nên lựa chọn loại đèn có cường độ sáng thấp để không bị chói.

Ánh sáng vàng cũng được nghiên cứu rằng an toàn cho thị giác. Vì thế khi đọc sách hoặc dùng đồ điện tử, đây cũng là loại ánh sáng được bác sĩ khuyên dùng để không bị mỏi mắt khi sử dụng trong thời gian dài.

Xem thêm: Chọn đèn màu gì để dễ ngủ và có giấc ngủ sâu?


----------

